# Degu Cages



## dramagirl83 (Nov 16, 2010)

My roommate and I recently brought home a couple of young degus and the place where I got them recommended a 20 gallon aquarium to keep them in. However after doing a bit more research we have realized that they just dont have enough room. So we are thinking about getting them a bigger cage but don't know what we should be getting and was wondering what other degu owners have.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm not too sure but i think degus should really be kept in large wire cages with plenty of ledges to jump to and from as this is what they enjoy doing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

John Hopwell are fantastic cages :thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:thumbup:thats the ones i was thinking of


----------



## dramagirl83 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find such a cage in Canada all the sites I've seen with cages are mostly in the UK hard to find similar cages over here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh sorry didn't know you weren't in the UK 

Have you thought about building your own?

This is a fantastic site to give you tips Octodon Degus - How to build a degu cage ! :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

This is my Degu cage from John Hopewell :thumbup:I only rescue Degus :thumbup:a cage like this and lots of toys and wooden shelves will keep them happy  in my experience and what I've been told aquariums are NOT suitable.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

wow excellent cage!:thumbup:


----------



## dramagirl83 (Nov 16, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Oh sorry didn't know you weren't in the UK
> 
> Have you thought about building your own?
> 
> This is a fantastic site to give you tips Octodon Degus - How to build a degu cage ! :thumbup:


I think I might have to do this thanks for the tip.


----------



## dramagirl83 (Nov 16, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Oh sorry didn't know you weren't in the UK
> 
> Have you thought about building your own?
> 
> This is a fantastic site to give you tips Octodon Degus - How to build a degu cage ! :thumbup:


Thanks for the link I might have to do that.


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

I got my boys a 3 level ferret cage and they love it! :thumbup:they are so much happier now rather than in a 10 gallon tank! They appreciated the extra room!


----------

